# Intermittant fasting....



## Devildoc (Apr 18, 2019)

...anyone here do this?  I am thinking about giving it (specifically alternate day fasting) a go.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2019)

First question - why are you doing it? From the research I've been reading, the way to use IF is determined by what you want to get out of it.

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 18, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> First question - why are you doing it? From the research I've been reading, the way to use IF is determined by what you want to get out of it.
> 
> LL



Minor weight loss.  15ish pounds.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Minor weight loss.  15ish pounds.


Sounds like you have a realistic goal and a realistic plan.  Good for you!

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've done alternating day fasting, and have had some good results. As for the intermittent fasting, my understanding is that it is very time specific (types of meals, types of exercise, time period of the day of fasting and sleep schedule). It's pretty plan intensive if done right vs I just took every third day off and stuck to water.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 18, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Sounds like you have a realistic goal and a realistic plan.  Good for you!
> 
> LL



Thanks.  I think it's doable.  I will post with results if I go this route.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 18, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've done alternating day fasting, and have had some good results. As for the intermittent fasting, my understanding is that it is very time specific (types of meals, types of exercise, time period of the day of fasting and sleep schedule). It's pretty plan intensive if done right vs I just took every third day off and stuck to water.



The plan I am looking at is alternate day fasting, one day you eat 500 calories (one meal, several meals, however you want to do it), the following day you eat 75% of your normal calories.  Rinse and repeat.  The articles were pretty encouraging, and moreso if you add any type of exercise.  

What I don't know is that after 12 weeks (the suggested timeframe), what's next?  How long to wait before you do it again?  I plainly need to do some more research.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2019)

As far as I know you can do it indefinitely as long as you're healthy. I'd suggest checking blood sugar levels while doing it. Apparently us older dudes have to do that shit now...

But fasting is nothing new,  what you don't want to do is intermittent fasting, lose weight and then go back to normal. You will gain weight fast. I would go with your plan,  stay on top of sugar levels, and then when you hit target weight, go to a scheduled diet fasting from 5pm to 5am. Obviously cheat when you want, but not go back to the normal diet that got you where you are.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 18, 2019)

I do intermittent fasting ever single day.  After dinner, I go without eating until the next day when I break my fast.

[/s]


----------



## reed11b (Apr 18, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've done alternating day fasting, and have had some good results. As for the intermittent fasting, my understanding is that it is very time specific (types of meals, types of exercise, time period of the day of fasting and sleep schedule). It's pretty plan intensive if done right vs I just took every third day off and stuck to water.


How did you deal with the blood-sugar crash?


----------



## Dame (Apr 18, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> ...anyone here do this?  I am thinking about giving it (specifically alternate day fasting) a go.


Sounds a lot like lent. You just missed it.


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2019)

Fasting is something poor people do...


----------



## medicchick (Apr 18, 2019)

AWP said:


> Fasting is something poor people do...


I would say or Paramedics but they tend to be the same so...


----------



## GOTWA (Apr 19, 2019)

Dame said:


> Sounds a lot like lent. You just missed it.



I gave up my diet for lent.


----------



## Dienekes (Apr 19, 2019)

I have a lot of experience with it, like a lot. Anecdotally, I've never experienced any of the purported "health benefits" not in recovery, mental acuity, autophagy, nothing. Now, I'm youngish so it may just be negligible for me. It's primarily an easy way to restrict calories and not hate yourself. It's a lot easier to eat 2x 1200 calorie meals and enjoy yourself than it is to eat 3x 800 calorie meals and eat like a bird. Or you could even eat like a rabbit for lunch, and then, fucking splurge at dinner and likely stay within your daily calories. Plus, after a week or 2, you won't even miss breakfast (as long as you eat breakfast food occasionally because we all know breakfast food is the shit). Also, I think Alternate Day is kind of a bitch. Once, I get 500 calories, I naturally want more. I've done a 40 hr fast multiple times  (just 16/8 but skipped a day), and I'd say it felt easier than Alt Day.

Any time I catch myself getting fat, I go back to 16/8 fasting with 2400 kcals a day using a bit of an If It Fits Your Macros approach with 35% Protein, 35% Carbs, 30% Fat. Did this for the first time the summer of 2014 in the middle of nowhere Mercury, Nevada where I could only go to the grocery store once a week which was an hour away, so I could only eat what I bought so I literally couldn't cheat on it. Went from 205 to 175 in 3 months and kept a 285 bench. Now training fasted and how fasting affects your training could devolve into a whole thread in and of itself.

Check this out. Not for the book. Look into the articles.


----------



## Flagg (Apr 19, 2019)

I’ve been doing it pretty consistently for 15 months with pretty solid results(dropped 23kg and kept it off).

Intermittent fasting for me is 18/6/5.

18 hours fasting
6 hours eating
5 days a week

Lots of water on wake-up and throughout the morning.

2 cups of coffee, 1 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon. 

Keto based nutrition(low carb, no sugar, heavy Mediterranean) between 3pm and 9pm:

Afternoon snack at 3pm
Dinner 5pm
Snack before 9pm

Weekends I throw in breakfast, and on occasion cheat meal(s) in a single day for exceeding targets.

It has worked really well for me, but different strokes for different folks.

I do take some non radical supplements, and have a nerd interest  in nootropics/cognitive enhancement.

Anecdotally, I believe the lifestyle changes I’ve made(including 2000k’s of rucking on the beach this past year) have really worked for me across the board. Although the shoulders are getting sore. 

I definitely feel mentally sharper(with a strong year of work produced) beyond just the physical. 

Good luck.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2019)

medicchick said:


> I would say or Paramedics but they tend to be the same so...



I learned early on to pack food on the bus, especially when I did 24-hour shifts.  Go one or two of those without eating, it doesn't take long to come up with a plan.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Apr 19, 2019)

Give it a shot, I do it formally sometimes by using the ZERO app (tracks your fasting times) but most often I just don't eat anything from dinner until lunch.   It's an easy way to drop a few pounds and to remind yourself that it's OK to feel a little hungry.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2019)

1 beer. Fast for ten minutes. Then another beer. Repeat.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm on One Meal A Day, so fasting more or less around 23-24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I'm also zero carb.

Down to 195lbs from 240lbs in about 4 months. Energy is great and health is great. Don't know how much of this is due to IF.

Either way.. I just don't like microwaved steak


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I'm on One Meal A Day, so fasting more or less around 23-24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I'm also zero carb.
> 
> *Down to 195lbs from 240lbs in about 4 months. *Energy is great and health is great. Don't know how much of this is due to IF.
> 
> Either way.. I just don't like microwaved steak



That is awesome.  I find when I drop carbs I lose weight super fast, I am going to see if IF will help take care of a pesky 15# I need to lose.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2019)

reed11b said:


> How did you deal with the blood-sugar crash?



Candy, gum and sugar cubes.


----------



## Brill (Apr 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I'm on One Meal A Day, so fasting more or less around 23-24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I'm also zero carb.
> 
> Down to 195lbs from 240lbs in about 4 months. Energy is great and health is great. Don't know how much of this is due to IF.



Way to go man!


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 20, 2019)

I did about 6 months of only IF at 18/6. Transitioned to keto on my recent deployment.. Although getting clean protein was a bit rough. And now zero carb (carnivore) since around January 1.

The results on zero carb are far greater than anything I would have imagined, and I'll say that results are pretty addictive. Plus people notice constantly.. Especially my wife who just returned from a 90day deployment.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 20, 2019)

Calories In, Calories Out...If won't do anything unless you actually eat less.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Calories In, Calories Out...If won't do anything unless you actually eat less.



Maybe.. incredible simplification though.. I have been doing 2500-3000 calories/day, so it matters more from what the calories are than an arbitrary number representing burn rate. I eat way more than when I was eating a standard american diet.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't go by fake online calculators when it comes to burn rate.  If you want to get pretty intense with it, get a groupon for a Dexa Scan, VO2 Max, and Resting Metabolic rate test.  This was available at Bliss when I was there minus the Dexa Scan, but they did do the BodPod.

In regards to going Carnivore, Shawn Baker, has shown some interesting and cool results.  What's your feed bill?


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 20, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I don't go by fake online calculators when it comes to burn rate.  If you want to get pretty intense with it, get a groupon for a Dexa Scan, VO2 Max, and Resting Metabolic rate test.  This was available at Bliss when I was there minus the Dexa Scan, but they did do the BodPod.
> 
> In regards to going Carnivore, Shawn Baker, has shown some interesting and cool results.  What's your feed bill?



I'm still trying to find efficiencies in cost. At the moment I use ButcherBox to maintain the core of my monthly feed with grass-fed ribeyes, and then supplement with additional bacon, eggs, and locally sourced steak. This comes in around $450-500/month.

Shawn Baker's approach is quite a bit different than mine because I've found that I need to be closer to the 70%fat to 30% protein of my daily intake to maintain energy levels. The only carbs I have will be about one per egg.

When I work out, I will spike insulin with BCAA's or pre-workout, and I also don't protein after to help maintain the ratio.

on a 2600 calorie average day, I will take in 208g of fat and 184g of protein.

Honestly. I ultimately give two shits on my calorie intake. I just use it as an indicator to make sure I am eating enough. When you are doing IF, you might tend to not eat as much if you don't plan out your feeding window better.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 22, 2019)

All I do is 14/10 five or six times a week, and add in BJJ 2-3 times a week. I'm only about 13-14% BF but that's down a few % points from several months ago. I stopped doing low carb, and just try to eat less of them. Joe Rogan had an IF podcast episode. The woman said you don't gain much after 14 hours of fasting. Anything over 12 is fine.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 22, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> All I do is 14/10 five or six times a week, and add in BJJ 2-3 times a week. I'm only about 13-14% BF but that's down a few % points from several months ago. I stopped doing low carb, and just try to eat less of them. Joe Rogan had an IF podcast episode. The woman said you don't gain much after 14 hours of fasting. Anything over 12 is fine.



I thought she said that about the feeding window. Your body becomes less efficient after 12 hours. And the timer starts when you first put something in. Also something about the benefits after like 36 hours. Some sort of total reset


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Apr 22, 2019)

Longer, >36 hours fasts are also pretty good times to quit other things (Post-fast) usually. Something about having flexed a higher degree of willpower. This past week I've recently quit (or postponed) my use of caffeine and to a lesser degree nicotine (None during the day, no dipping etc).


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 22, 2019)

^You just get diminishing returns after eating less than 10 hours per day. 14 hours a day fasting was the height of lean body mass in the rat study she talked about.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> ^You just get diminishing returns after eating less than 10 hours per day. 14 hours a day fasting was the height of lean body mass in the rat study she talked about.




 What do you think about "Autophagia" that is purported to happen after your glycogen etc is used up?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 23, 2019)

"Autophagia" in it's realest sense of the word is the literal eating your own body (which, incidentally, is not classified as a mental disorder.  Go figure.)

But in your case of the body 'eating' and metabolizing muscle (i.e., protein) after using glycogen is true.  But if a no-(junk) carb, hi-protein diet is balanced with some veggies and a smattering of healthy carbs and fats, you can prevent a lot of muscle wasting that occurs in true starvation mode.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 23, 2019)

#whyfastwhenyoucanhavegiantsmilk


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 24, 2019)

If you have been on lower carb and ramp up production of your enzymes that burn fat, you will burn primary fat and not protein when glycogen runs out.


----------



## 61J/L (May 8, 2019)

I learned this method from rangers I deployed with once. It's the easiest most low-maintenance approach to fat loss I have ever used and it's perfect for anyone who works long hours... as long as you work out consistently. I find that it doesn't even matter what I eat in the 8hrs of the 16/8 daily method. I just eat the same thing every day and then don't have to think about it. Went from 133 to 122 in a matter of a few months and mostly fat loss. Most of the fasting time is while I'm asleep. I don't have to think about macros, blood sugar, blah blah blah. Just work out hard and don't eat for 16 hrs. Eat like a shark for the 8.


----------



## Vulpes Lagopus (May 26, 2019)

I've done IF for 3 years now. I'd recommend IF if you want any easy way to control your caloric intake. I have had good results fitness-wise with IF and haven't had any issues with putting on muscle or losing fat.


----------



## Unknown Player (Jun 19, 2019)

I tried intermittent fasting for a couple of months. Works well for calorie control when weight loss is the goal, but so do a number of things. I didn't observe nor do I believe many of the "health benefits" promoted by _internet gurus. _

I would imagine many of the people on this board, being in the military, could benefit from this method of calorie control and ultimately weight loss because you may very well not be able to eat for long periods of time.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> ...anyone here do this?  I am thinking about giving it (specifically alternate day fasting) a go.


Well? Did you decide to go this route?

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 19, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Well? Did you decide to go this route?
> 
> LL



I did a modification, I have a calorie-restricted breakfast and lunch and no snacks throughout the day then a moderate dinner. So I think since I started I probably have lost about three or four pounds.

last week when I was on vacation at the beach I was eating like every 90 seconds so we'll see how that impacts it LOL.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Jun 19, 2019)

What was the deciding factor against the alternate day fast route, if I may ask?


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 19, 2019)

Hungry_Dog said:


> What was the deciding factor against the alternate day fast route, if I may ask?



I eat breakfast with my wife, and that time is important to us.  Dinner is with the whole family.  I would not have much problem giving up breakfast, but it's only 250-400 cals, depending.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I did a modification, I have a calorie-restricted breakfast and lunch and no snacks throughout the day then a moderate dinner. So I think since I started I probably have lost about three or four pounds.
> 
> last week when I was on vacation at the beach I was eating like every 90 seconds so we'll see how that impacts it LOL.


In other words, no IF, just a reduction in calories consumed. I bet any nutritionist would tell you that's a smart lifestyle change which will slowly get you what you want. Good for you!

LL


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 19, 2019)

or... calorie increase and still lose weight..


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> or... calorie increase and still lose weight..


Uh...  

LL


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 20, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Uh...
> 
> LL



Yeah.. I think I had detailed it out already. Increased to 2500-3000 calories every day and managed to lose 50lbs so far. Hard to find a nutritionist that would agree with anything I'm doing, but luckily I'm not listening to their garbage.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 20, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Yeah.. I think I had detailed it out already. Increased to 2500-3000 calories every day and managed to lose 50lbs so far. Hard to find a nutritionist that would agree with anything I'm doing, but luckily I'm not listening to their garbage.


Did you change the composition of the calories? Increase/decrease energy output? Reduce/increase stress?  Lots of variables to consider.

Including every individual is different. 

LL - NOT a nutritionist/dietician/doctor/certified any type of medical professional...


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 20, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Did you change the composition of the calories? Increase/decrease energy output? Reduce/increase stress?  Lots of variables to consider.
> 
> Including every individual is different.
> 
> LL - NOT a nutritionist/dietician/doctor/certified any type of medical professional...



Completely changed the composition. 80% from fat, 29% from protein. No real change in energy output and stress comes with my job. 

Tons of variable that people should consider. I just think the idea of eating less and restricting calories is archaic. As you said.. Every individual is different.

One thing to consider is the biggest loser approach. It's exceptional for those people to maintain any weight loss in calorie restricted environment. Most of them can't maintain it. Your body finds a way.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 1, 2019)

Defense Department to ban beer and pizza? Mandatory keto diet may enhance military performance


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Defense Department to ban beer and pizza? Mandatory keto diet may enhance military performance


Have fun with that.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 3, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Have fun with that.



Interesting...


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Completely changed the composition. 80% from fat, 29% from protein. No real change in energy output and stress comes with my job.
> 
> Tons of variable that people should consider. I just think the idea of eating less and restricting calories is archaic. As you said.. Every individual is different.
> 
> One thing to consider is the biggest loser approach. It's exceptional for those people to maintain any weight loss in calorie restricted environment. Most of them can't maintain it. Your body finds a way.



The Biggest Loser restricts calories to a point, then adds back to a reasonable level.  some people have a great deal of success with that, most don't, but those people would not have success regardless of what they did.

Calorie restriction it's still the gold standard to weight loss in the medical community for losing weight/fat.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2019)

Dipping my toe in the fasting game.  Downloaded Zero to help track; trying to determine the best timeframe for the 8 hour grazing.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 17, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dipping my toe in the fasting game.  Downloaded Zero to help track; trying to determine the best timeframe for the 8 hour grazing.



I like Zero.  Find it easiest just to skip breakfast and and eat a late lunch. Of course the hardest part is not snacking after supper.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dipping my toe in the fasting game.  Downloaded Zero to help track; trying to determine the best timeframe for the 8 hour grazing.


…and then Covid hit and I ate my feelings.  All of them.

I’ve been doing consistent daily 14-15 hour fasts (Saturday morning latte is my cheat).  Only been going for a few weeks…obervations:

- I actually gained weight the first 2 weeks
- I’m not eating significantly more food, but know that I should be making better choices.
- At this point I’m typically not even all that hungry when I start eating.
- I’m not drinking nearly enough water…not even close.
- Finally getting back on the Peloton this week; hopefully that helps.

More to follow…hopefully solid results in a few months.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> …and then Covid hit and I ate my feelings.  All of them.
> 
> I’ve been doing consistent daily 14-15 hour fasts (Saturday morning latte is my cheat).  Only been going for a few weeks…obervations:
> 
> ...



Checkout MASF fasting supplements and fasting challenges.  Right before my cancer diagnosis, about a couple months before, I used one of their supplements when I was fasting (Smashin' Greens™ Superfood Blend), lost about 12 pounds, did not feel hungry, and kept it off.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Checkout MASF fasting supplements and fasting challenges.  Right before my cancer diagnosis, about a couple months before, I used one of their supplements when I was fasting (Smashin' Greens™ Superfood Blend), lost about 12 pounds, did not feel hungry, and kept it off.


Cancer??? I'm so sorry. 

Prayer sent up for you.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Cancer??? I'm so sorry.
> 
> Prayer sent up for you.



No worries.  Rather than re-explain, here's the link about my 'journey':  https://shadowspear.com/threads/cancer-it-sucks.34258/


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2022)

Fasting is done by poor people and they aren’t very healthy.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 4, 2022)

Florida173 said:


> Defense Department to ban beer and pizza? Mandatory keto diet may enhance military performance



Nothing says 'morale booster' like the time the CO surprised all the Joes by bringing out carrots, broccoli, and chicken breast out to the field. 

Doesn't have the same ring as Domino's pizza.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> #whyfastwhenyoucanhavegiantsmilk



Nothing has changed in 3 years....you need to go North of the Wall...


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 4, 2022)

I do keto with intermittent fasting. I enjoy it, no bloating, regular BM’s, feel good almost all the time.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

"Regular BMs". Braggart.  When you get old that's the second thing to go, right after quality sleep.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> "Regular BMs". Braggart.  When you get old that's the second thing to go, right after quality sleep.



Hey man, Metamucil, keto, and a regular eating schedule full of green leafy veggies can get you there.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Hey man, Metamucil, keto, and a regular eating schedule full of green leafy veggies can get you there.



I think I'm still a little messed up from all the narcs I had in the fall and winter. It is better than it was. But my goodness, I feel like I live on colace, senokot, and mirilax.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Almonds....1/2 cup to 1 cup a day.  The magnesium Makes magic happen and it comes out silky smooth!!!!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 4, 2022)

One of my coworkers had very good results with this. I might give it a crack now I'm not doing shift work- which isn't an excuse but it's an added complication to life. I'd go back on keto but I'd be buying two lots of groceries then, one for me and one for the others in the household so not an option again unfortunately (I had great results from it).


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Almonds....1/2 cup to 1 cup a day.  The magnesium Makes magic happen and it comes out silky smooth!!!!!!



It might, but right now I can't eat nuts.  I have trismus (think lockjaw), my mouth only opens about an inch.  If it isn't liquid or soft, I ain't getting it in my pie hole.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> It might, but right now I can't eat nuts.  I have trismus (think lockjaw), my mouth only opens about an inch.  If it isn't liquid or soft, I ain't getting it in my pie hole.



Almond butter Sir.  Costco right up the road from you has 2 delicious options.  1 is organic, the other is organic but says its organic so its 2 times as much.  Either way you'll be pooping in no time!!!!


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 4, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Hey man, Metamucil, keto, and a regular eating schedule full of green leafy veggies can get you there.



It's a good way to start the morning and a good run, is a good dump.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 23, 2022)

AWP said:


> Fasting is done by poor people and they aren’t very healthy.



Yesterday was the first time the wifey came back from the store and was like...its getting expensive to eat.  That made me think of this post and then Ryan's videos where he talks about eating healthy costs alot:

*NSFW*









(if you like this video go check out the one of him *snorting creatine wolf of wall street* style!!!!)



*NSFW*


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2022)

I just had a hip joint replacement. The anesthesia and post op oxy blocked me up. They were giving me stool softeners. I had hard labor to deliver a concrete block.

I said, look guys, forget the stool softener and fiber pills. Just give me some freakin Metamucil. I take it at home, it works.

One glass.

Next morning, a perfectly cylindrical, flawlessly smooth, coffee brown advanced capability Mark 48 torpedo slipped effortlessly and stealthily into the depths of the James A. Haley VA hospital’s sanitary drainage network. 

Love the smell of victory in the morning.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 27, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I just had a hip joint replacement. The anesthesia and post op oxy blocked me up. They were giving me stool softeners. I had hard labor to deliver a concrete block.
> 
> I said, look guys, forget the stool softener and fiber pills. Just give me some freakin Metamucil. I take it at home, it works.
> 
> ...



After my cancer surgery I had an ileus (guts did not work), kept me in the hospital an extra week.  Had multiple imaging, GI consult, the whole 9 yards.  Basically they said it was the anesthesia and pain meds and it would work itself out.

Three times a day, every day for a month, a third gallon of water, mirilax, colace, and docusate.  I went poopless for 2 weeks before I ended up passing a cinder block.

I can't say it was _the_ worst part of that awful time, but it definitely makes the top 3.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 30, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Almonds....1/2 cup to 1 cup a day.  The magnesium Makes magic happen and it comes out silky smooth!!!!!!


I've got questions about this buddy (or anyone else) I haven't pooped in 3-4 days, I'm on travel. There's a port a john, so not ideal- but It's fine.

If  I eat a 1/2 cup of almond slivers- do you think it will it make me shit? I've been eating a giant amount of food like an idiot-Edited: in TMI bm news- great success doing the poops. 1 point for digestive health. Just had to ask people here and in person. Who'd a thought.


----------

